# 20 week scan - no heartbeat



## netty

my poor brother and sil went for their 20 week scan today and there sadly was no heartbeat. :cry:

she has been given a tablet to bring on the labour.

I have text them to let them know i am thinking of them and here to talk anytime they want to.

Is there anything else I can do to support them?

They have been trying a long while for this baby :cry:

Life is shit and so unfair :cry:


----------



## 2245db01

so sorry for their loss, not sure on any advice to give but hugs to you all x


----------



## Bingles

Hiya,

Very sorry for your brothers and SIL loss

All you can do is be there for them ready to lend an ear and general suport. when it happened to me not many people knew I was preg and I missed that support from a friend or family.


----------



## iloveblue

As someone who suffered a 20 week loss in October - just let them take the lead. I found I was happier to talk about it than for it to be ignored. 
My brother and SIL made us a little hamper with chocs, wine, fruit and a homemade lasagne, which was really comforting and helpful in the first few days after.


----------



## MaevesMummy

iloveblue, that was so sweet of them, what a kind thing to do.

Netty, you are amazing for doing this, they have obviously got kind and caring family.

Shortly after we lost Maeve, we recieved some things in the post which mean the world to us and are in our memory box.
A tiny teddy, a pink comforter, and a packet of forget me not seeds. 

iloveblue has really said everything, letting them take the lead xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAngel09

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. I don't have any advice really. When I lost my 1st at 22 weeks I just needed my close freinds and family to be there when I needed them and to not tip toe around me. 

However you help them, I'm sure it will be 100% appreciated. 

:hugs:


----------



## netty

My sister in law gave birth to a tiny angel baby boy :cry:

Once again I have text them and sent my love and support. I will let them take the lead.
I have sent them a card - blank one with my love support and a verse that I thought was appropriate.

My brother is a pastor of a church and they both have strong religious belief to help support them through too.

Thanks ladies for your kind words and support:hugs:


----------



## babesx3

:hug:


----------

